# Post a picture of your current job



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Everyone has a digital camera or even a camera in their cell phones these days. Let's use this thread to show off your work. Take a picture of your current job and post it for us to see. 

Feel free to post images from previous work as well.

I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## mo-flo (Jun 17, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Everyone has a digital camera or even a camera in their cell phones these days. Let's use this thread to show off your work. Take a picture of your current job and post it for us to see.
> 
> Feel free to post images from previous work as well.
> 
> I look forward to seeing it!


do you take polaroids also?:laughing:.....i'm kind of old school.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Only if you have a scanner


----------



## mo-flo (Jun 17, 2009)

got one of those.....got a picture i'll post of a return air chase on a pkg. unit i serviced that i'll post i'll post if i get the repair bid.....never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmmm, a picture of my current job would be of me talking to people who actually work for a living.:laughing:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I'd scare people away with my ugly mug. No wait, I got that wrong, shoulda been born rich instead of handsome.:boxing:


----------



## Hvaclife187 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Hvaclife187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mech room


----------



## Detech43 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Detech43 (Dec 16, 2014)

Keeprite


----------



## Dudecktrevor (Feb 21, 2015)

Where buddy from work has been all week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martelh1984 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## martelh1984 (Nov 1, 2016)

White settlement fort worth 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## martelh1984 (Nov 1, 2016)

martelh1984 said:


> White settlement fort worth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk

















Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradmt (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice pics. I'll have to grab my camera this week


----------



## helennguyenn3687 (May 3, 2017)

We completed system up to 19 seer done in sugar land area 10/05/2016 for 24vna48 infinity


----------



## StuartRight (Nov 4, 2017)

cool...


----------



## BenJo (Nov 15, 2017)

*Current job pic*

http://www.lynnwoodheating.com/air-duct-cleaning.html

Not sure if that worked, but clean ducts and furnace now.
Ben
Lynnwood Furnace Repair


----------



## ACE_Crossville (Dec 10, 2017)

ACE Pictures


----------

